# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  I just hacked Spider's PC

## J-Dogg

He had Shogun Vs. Rampage 1 in his favorites.

----------


## QuieTSToRM33

:Shrug:

----------


## Amorphic

yeahhh uhmm?

----------


## Big

ok, who is spider?

----------


## J-Dogg

Anderson Silva....

What he did to frankin looked just like what Shogun did the Rampage.

Clinch, Knee's to head until he got his arms over his. Hit the body with the knee's until the ribs are broken and KO from there.

----------


## Amorphic

so what do you mean you 'hacked' his pc?

----------


## J-Dogg

I didn't really hack it, you trying to get me arrested?!

----------


## Amorphic

> I didn't really hack it, you trying to get me arrested?!


 the DEA are on their way  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## westcoastbadboy

worst post............... ever! :1hifu:   :Bs:

----------

